# Another Standby Generator topic



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

Didn’t want to hijack the other thread. I have a 16’ enclosed trailer that I use for generator installs. Comes stocked with everything I need. I use the generac cart to roll the generator up into the trailer and roll it off at the customer’s house. 

My question is how do you guys lift a generator up onto an elevated platform? Many of my customers are in flood zones and so I have a few that I will need to pick the generator up over 4’. First one I did I was lucky and an on-site Lull became my bitch for 10 minutes.

But the next 2 are going to be a little more tricky. Not as accessible, soft ground, obstructions that would make any large equipment out of the question. Trying to avoid having to rent a heavy piece of equipment as a matter of practice and was wondering if you guys have any advise on something I can do to get a generator from the ground up to 4’ or so tall. Is there some sort of portable lifting equipment that could be viable to purchase or build?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Would this work?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Stark-1...r_n0smDS0T-q64HzzpxoCm9wQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

Wirenuting said:


> Would this work?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Stark-1...r_n0smDS0T-q64HzzpxoCm9wQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


that would be cutting it close. it has a lifting range of up to 78" which may not be enough. by the time you have eye of the winch attached to the 4 lifting points, it would probably be around 48" off the ground before it starts to pick the generator up off the ground. maybe more. A trailer hitch winch is a good idea. Id like to find one that can go higher. 

Preferably one I can set up on the ground, for those tight locations, but I might just have to man handle those.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I wonder if something like this would lift it. $2000 and it runs (Not mine but im sure you can find a used one near you)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What are your options as far as getting 3 others guys to come with you for these installations?

Between the time, danger, and risk of damaging equipment or property, having 4 guys throw it up in 10 minutes starts to sound good. But that depends if you have guys that you can have stop by the job for a half hour to help.


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

HackWork said:


> What are your options as far as getting 3 others guys to come with you for these installations?
> 
> Between the time, danger, and risk of damaging equipment or property, having 4 guys throw it up in 10 minutes starts to sound good. But that depends if you have guys that you can have stop by the job for a half hour to help.


We are a 3 man crew. I could probably get another person out there, but I have a bad back and try to avoid lifting things like this as much as possible. I suppose if I load it into the back of a pickup and back up to the platform its less of a lift or drop. 

been browsing trailer hitch cranes but I cant seem to find one that will lift one high enough.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think something like this might work out pretty well, I am sure there are better brands but you get the idea with the Harbor Freight

https://www.harborfreight.com/autom...nds/1-ton-telescoping-gantry-crane-41188.html










If you upgraded the wheels and / or ran it over planks I think it would work. 

There are lots of old school methods to lift heavy things but they tend to be either slow, or not safe by modern standards. (Four guys muscling it into place might fall into the latter.)


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

How about something like this?

Genie Superlift Advantage Manual Material Lift — 5ft. Lift, 1000-Lb. Capacity, Model# SLA-5


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NJ Contractor said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> Genie Superlift Advantage Manual Material Lift — 5ft. Lift, 1000-Lb. Capacity, Model# SLA-5


That is actually the first thing that popped into my mind. You see them tin knockers using those all the time.

But the reason I didn't even mention it is that rolling them on residential lawns, even with plywood down, would be very hard and possibly dangerous.


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

splatz said:


> I think something like this might work out pretty well, I am sure there are better brands but you get the idea with the Harbor Freight
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/autom...nds/1-ton-telescoping-gantry-crane-41188.html
> 
> ...


This is the closest thing Ive seen that would work in a variety of situations. Looks wide enough to clear a platform, and easy enough to assemble on a jobsite. Not pricey and I agree, the wheels could either be modified, but looks like it could be built in place.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> That is actually the first thing that popped into my mind. You see them tin knockers using those all the time.
> 
> But the reason I didn't even mention it is that rolling them on residential lawns, even with plywood down, would be very hard and possibly dangerous.


It will only lift above the front legs.


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

NJ Contractor said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> Genie Superlift Advantage Manual Material Lift — 5ft. Lift, 1000-Lb. Capacity, Model# SLA-5


This also looks viable, if I can figure out if the front support wheels would interfere with loading something onto the lifting arms. I think i need to see one and play with it before dropping 2 grand on one of these. 

thanks for the suggest, I am going to see if my local rental yards have one


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> It will only lift above the front legs.


The generac transport cart might can lift it above the front legs. it seems to pick it up close to 6"


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

....


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> What are your options as far as getting 3 others guys to come with you for these installations?
> 
> Between the time, danger, and risk of damaging equipment or property, having 4 guys throw it up in 10 minutes starts to sound good. But that depends if you have guys that you can have stop by the job for a half hour to help.


Worst case, charge for 4 men, full day.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Why not just regular scaffolding? Set up a double section on each side. Put a stick of 3” rigid on each side, like you would a mason plank, and a piece across the middle that would slide on the other two. Put a chain fall on the middle one. Raise it up, and slide the piece of 3” rigid across the other two. 

I think mason scaffold is 7’ long along the cross braces. You should be able to safely slide a generator 5’ to 6’


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a tough one. I like the genie lift, but as others mentioned probably not wide enough to straddle the base of the platform. The other may work, but is large and likely heavy, needs to be assembled each time. Maybe with modification by having larger tires as others mentioned. Curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Fun challenge.

How far from the trailer to the pad?

How much does it weigh?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

This is how Flintstone electric would do it.


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Fun challenge.
> 
> How far from the trailer to the pad?
> 
> How much does it weigh?


:biggrin:

500lb

About 400', through some plants in a low garden and around an addition that leaves about 4' between that and some dense woods. 

But that's the easy part 

I gotta lift it to a platform measuring about 46" tall


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> Why not just regular scaffolding? Set up a double section on each side. Put a stick of 3” rigid on each side, like you would a mason plank, and a piece across the middle that would slide on the other two. Put a chain fall on the middle one. Raise it up, and slide the piece of 3” rigid across the other two.
> 
> I think mason scaffold is 7’ long along the cross braces. You should be able to safely slide a generator 5’ to 6’


I gotta reread this sometime maybe tomorrow when I can process this better. I do have a comealong. Scaffolding with a piece of rigid was a thought I had. 

Definitely interested in other flintstone methods


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

How about a scissoring motorcycle lift attached to your flatbed cart? You can drop the generator on top of it using stationary hoisting equipment at your shop. Then roll it into your trailer and then roll it out to the customers platform. Get it nice and close to the platform, lift it even with the platform, and slide it over onto the platform.

The motorcycle lifts generally go 30 inches high. So between the height of the cart underneath it, and a nice smooth deck that you build on top of it, that should get you to your 4 foot height no problem.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

LibertyRising said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 500lb
> 
> ...


To elevate it I'd build a crib at the platform. Lift one end and toss an 8x8 under there. Then do the other end. Then do both sides. Rinse & repeat in 8" lifts until you're 48" high.

Can you run the plants over with a lawn tractor? Seems any lawn tractor & cart would carry the load. Else you'll need 4 healthy men to haul it, and you can find them at Home Depot parking lot.


----------



## LibertyRising (Jan 2, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> To elevate it I'd build a crib at the platform. Lift one end and toss an 8x8 under there. Then do the other end. Then do both sides. Rinse & repeat in 8" lifts until you're 48" high.
> 
> Can you run the plants over with a lawn tractor? Seems any lawn tractor & cart would carry the load. Else you'll need 4 healthy men to haul it, and you can find them at Home Depot parking lot.


What do you mean a "crib"?

I have the generac transport cart. One person can wheel it around on grass or rough terrain easy. Yes I can run over the plants with the cart. No issue whatsoever moving the generator off the trailer to the spot.

https://www.amazon.com/Generac-5685-Air-Cooled-Generator-Transport/dp/B0047JLXBU/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=generac+cart&qid=1575764909&sr=8-1


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Or one of these with all terrain wheels

https://www.uline.com/BL_1821/Manual-Lift-Tables


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

LibertyRising said:


> What do you mean a "crib"?
> 
> I have the generac transport cart. One person can wheel it around on grass or rough terrain easy. Yes I can run over the plants with the cart. No issue whatsoever moving the generator off the trailer to the spot.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Generac-5685-Air-Cooled-Generator-Transport/dp/B0047JLXBU/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=generac+cart&qid=1575764909&sr=8-1


Wood crib on page 11 of this document. You only need 2 sticks each direction, each level.

It's how things were lifted 500 years ago.

https://iwma.net/fileadmin/user_upload/IWMC_2018/Firefly_Bergstroem_IWMC2018.pdf


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> Wood crib on page 11 of this document. You only need 2 sticks each direction, each level.
> 
> It's how things were lifted 500 years ago.
> 
> https://iwma.net/fileadmin/user_upload/IWMC_2018/Firefly_Bergstroem_IWMC2018.pdf


That would make a great campfire.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Bird dog said:


> That would make a great campfire.


It's how fireload evaluations are done in a laboratory. 

It does make a great way to start a bonfire.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LibertyRising said:


> I gotta reread this sometime maybe tomorrow when I can process this better. I do have a comealong. Scaffolding with a piece of rigid was a thought I had.
> 
> Definitely interested in other flintstone methods


I think @HertzHound is just saying use scaffolding the same way the Harbor Freight crane works - just use a beam made of rigid across the top and a cumalong on the beam. The scaffold is readily available with better tires for outdoors. I am not sure which would cost more or would take longer to assemble, or fit in the trailer better. .


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Any way you do it, you'll need four guys to manhandle the genset. The OP said he can't get heavy equipment in to set the generator.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Depending on the rental place, they could deliver the scaffolding. You would probably pay for it though. But you did mention you had some. 

The rigid you could return if it doesn’t get bowed. Maybe double it up. It would cost more, but you would return it. 

The only other thing I could think of would be a ramp.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wow there are a lot of these gantry cranes available online, lightweight aluminum ones, all different weight ratings ... some of them under $500.00, but this one says not to roll it loaded. 

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200696886_200696886 

Now that I think of it I don't know whether you could roll scaffolding loaded. But that shouldn't be an issue, you could get it next to the pad with the Generac cart, hoist it up with the crane, slid it over, and lower it on the pad.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I still think that setting up some type of overhead structure is going to take a lot of time and be dangerous.

Load one of these types of carts at the shop (strap the generator to it solidly), wheel it into the trailer, wheel it off and over to the platform at the customer's house, pump it up, slide it off.

This one has large wheels and will lift 600lbs up to 67 inches high. It's not cheap, but considering the fact that once it's wheeled over to the platform like you would do with the cart you have now, it will only take a couple minutes to slide the generator off it onto the platform, the time savings alone is worth the price after using it 2-3 times. 

https://hofequipment.com/vestil-cart-pn-600-d-double-scissor-rough-terrain-lift-cart-p988.html

I would pump it up to the height of the platform and then ratchet strap it to the platform so that it stays tight to it while sliding the generator over.

There are a lot of other ones out there that might work a bit better. This one will lift 1,500lbs to a height of 43", but you can always add 6-8" platform to the top of it to get the extra height that you need. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vestil-1500-lb-Scissor-Cart-Rough-Terrain-CART-PN-1500/303210237


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The gantry would take a lot of space in the trailer, and if you don't get the aluminum one, it's pretty heavy to handle. I don't think it's too difficult to assemble - just four bolts at either end of the beam - but still work. But once it's up, it's probably the safest / easiest. 

If they are tall enough, I like the looks of these all terrain carts. It does the work of the generac cart and the hoist in one device. I wouldn't put a platform between the cart and the generator, I'd just get one that's tall enough. You could hang a hoist from a beam at the shop and load it up nice and easy. 



HackWork said:


> I still think that setting up some type of overhead structure is going to take a lot of time and be dangerous.
> 
> Load one of these types of carts at the shop (strap the generator to it solidly), wheel it into the trailer, wheel it off and over to the platform at the customer's house, pump it up, slide it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> The gantry would take a lot of space in the trailer, and if you don't get the aluminum one, it's pretty heavy to handle. I don't think it's too difficult to assemble - just four bolts at either end of the beam - but still work. *But once it's up, it's probably the safest / easiest. *


 In a perfect world, sure. In the real world, I'm not so sure. Most generators are tucked into shrubbery right up next to the house. Part of that gantry structure will be in soft dirt between bushes where getting good plywood in won't be easy. After putting weight on it, one side could sink and the whole thing can come down or lean into the house. It just sounds like an all-morning affair, even if it goes right.



> If they are tall enough, I like the looks of these all terrain carts. It does the work of the generac cart and the hoist in one device. *I wouldn't put a platform between the cart and the generator, I'd just get one that's tall enough. *You could hang a hoist from a beam at the shop and load it up nice and easy.


A lot of the ones that I like go up to around 42-43', which should be good for a lot of the platforms they use in my area. For the OP's job with platforms almost 48", I was thinking a couple 8" railroad ties would work to give him the extra height for those couple jobs.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*Screw all that...*

(Local) Craigslist> Skilled Trade> Movers




Find the newest guy to the trade, he'll come out with 3 other guys and do all the lifting for you.


No equipment to move, no set-up, no tear down, no heavy lifting. All I do is bring 2 pieces of 1" rigid that are 5' long and then point.



Pretty damn cheap too.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

CTshockhazard said:


> (Local) Craigslist> Skilled Trade> Movers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea! What do they typically charge you?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

The last time, about a year and a half ago, was the most at 150.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Here's another possible solution, a little more primitive - a tripod. I have made slapped-together tripods out of pipe that worked fantastic. You can actually lift a heavy load with a tripod moving one leg at a time but hoists are so cheap these days you don't have to. 










It's just a bigger version of the tripods used for confined space rescue. You'd set the tripod up over the generator, lift it off the generac cart, pull it over toward the platform, and lower it. Pretty low drama.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Here's another possible solution, a little more primitive - a tripod. I have made slapped-together tripods out of pipe that worked fantastic. You can actually lift a heavy load with a tripod moving one leg at a time but hoists are so cheap these days you don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I consider that to be very dangerous since you will have to put a lot of lateral force on the generator, it’s not just up and down. These situations are where things tip over and people or property gets hurt.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

buy a Scissor lift table. Then take it to a friend that can weld or a machine shop and have 4 trailer jacks sockets attached and replace the wheels with 4 larger Pneumatic casters.(may be able to buy one with the larger tires)

Now you have a new cart and the ability to lift it 4' high. On un-level ground attach the jacks and level the cart before lifting.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I would use a rail road jack, pipe rollers and wood cribbing. don't matter how big or small the generator is.








LibertyRising said:


> Didn’t want to hijack the other thread. I have a 16’ enclosed trailer that I use for generator installs. Comes stocked with everything I need. I use the generac cart to roll the generator up into the trailer and roll it off at the customer’s house.
> 
> My question is how do you guys lift a generator up onto an elevated platform? Many of my customers are in flood zones and so I have a few that I will need to pick the generator up over 4’. First one I did I was lucky and an on-site Lull became my bitch for 10 minutes.
> 
> But the next 2 are going to be a little more tricky. Not as accessible, soft ground, obstructions that would make any large equipment out of the question. Trying to avoid having to rent a heavy piece of equipment as a matter of practice and was wondering if you guys have any advise on something I can do to get a generator from the ground up to 4’ or so tall. Is there some sort of portable lifting equipment that could be viable to purchase or build?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We tend to use a 2 -ton rated gantry when moving heavy equipment.
You just have to realize that you are dealing with two specific complications.
One is moving a heavy load across soft ground
The second is lifting and placing that load.
There might be an all in one solution but, I believe that two separate pieces of equipment are going to be more adaptive than something cobbled together to make an all in one "lift-o-move-matic"


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Tonedeaf said:


> I would use a rail road jack, pipe rollers and wood cribbing. don't matter how big or small the generator is.


Ok, I have one but, You are going to need to do some planning.
Strategically place a piece of 2" box tubing in your concrete pour as a hitch receiver and slide one of these in to handle the load:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are making the platform yourself, that is a really good idea. Either embed the tube into the concrete if it's solid, or have it welded to the platform if it's built out of steel.


----------

